# West Coast Gathering.



## Brad Gibson (Apr 22, 2014)

Hey guys,

I would love to host this gathering this year and meet many more knife nuts. Depending on how many people we may not be able to do it at my condo. I have a large backyard and we can have a barbeque and I have plenty of kitchen tools to make awesome dinners for all. I of course would supply food and drink and be extremely excited if others would join in and bring knives to show or even to trade/sell. 

I did not get to goto last years gathering because it was in LA. I am in SAN DIEGO and would love it if we could move the gathering down here this year. Please let me know who would be interested! I hope that if we have enough participants we could do a whole pig or something of the sort. My kitchen is equipped with every commercial tool and I have plenty of room for guests.

Id like to do this sometime at the early part of June. Please post dates that would work for everyone interested in having a great night of story telling and knife talk!

Id love to see a large turnout and Id love to meet any makers that would make the trip to beautiful san diego! I can get hotel discounts as employee and if anyone needs to crash I have room for maybe 5 or 6. 

This forum has given so much to me and I would love to give something back in the form of friendship and good times!


Brad


----------



## JBroida (Apr 22, 2014)

sadly, SD is a bit far since we are crazy busy with the new store... if a WCG were to happen in LA, i would be there, but i just cant make it down to SD right now


----------

